# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: کدام برای لول ادیتور انجین مناسب تر است

## orache

سلام من یه تاپیک زده بودم که حرف شد الان اینو زدم 
من یه گیم انجین میخام بسازم با opengl و C++‎ برای این انجین باید لول ادیتور بسازم الان تمامی مراحل یک انجین رو میدونم ولی اصلا نمیدونم که لول ادیتور این گیم انجین رو با چی و چجوری بسازم به نظر شما کدام راحت تر است و مستندات بیشتر دارد و یاد گیریش اسون تره 
کار خاصی نمیخام بکنم فقط یک انجین 2 بعدی مثل گیم میکر همین 
راستی میدونین گیم میکر رو با چی لول ادیتورش و نوشتن
.
.
از بین این ها کدام یک ویژوگی های بالا رو دارند
mfc
qt
gtk+
wxeidgets

----------


## حامد مصافی

Qt مناسب‌ترین گزینه هست. بازی‌هایی مانند کل بازی‌های KDE با همین کیوت نوشته شده‌اند. در مورد QGraphics Framework کمی تحقیق کنید.

----------


## orache

اسونه یا سخته اخه موتور قرار است 2 بعدی باشه qt فکر کنم یه زبان اسکریپتی مستقل داره شنیدم خیلی کار کردن باهاش سخته درسته ؟؟ میگن ادیتور با #c نوشته شده یعنی چی با windows from application  درست کردنش یا نه منظور چی زدیگه هست ببین میتونی حدس بزنی این ادیتور رو با چی ساختن 
http://persian-designers.com/forum/v...t=6714&start=0
ممنون

----------


## brightening-eyes

ادیتور این انجینو با wxWidgets نوشتن
یه چیز به اسم wxStyledTextCtrl داریم که میگه که یه سورس کنترلر از سینتیلا گرفتن
برو
http://www.scintilla.org/
میبینیش

----------

